

San Francisco Taxes Airbnb: Online Booking Service Now Required To Pay City - Mistone
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/04/san-francisco-taxes-airbn_n_1404479.html?ref=san-francisco

======
Mistone
I just had a reservation in SF cancelled because the host didn't want to
register as a hotel. So this tax is already being imposed and seems reasonable
a few other major cites might follow suit. Hope airbnb can figure out a good
solution.

